# Dog Stroller



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Has anyone used a dog stroller with their Havanese? Is there one particular stroller that anyone can recommend?

While I don't plan to use the stroller in lieu of walking our dog, I thought it might be a handy tool to have when I fly across country with my three kids and puppy. The prospect of keeping track of the three kids, their carry-on bags, the puppy in his approved carry-on bag, and my own rolling carry-on is a bit daunting... I am thinking that I might find it a little easier if I can push the puppy in a stroller.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Both Susan Proden and Dawna have very cool ones. Ill see what brand Dawna has.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Dawna has a Pet Gear All Terrain. 
She said this is a good site to look at them, but sometimes you can find them cheaper other places.

http://www.justpetstrollers.com/index.html?gclid=CLmqqdmbvIsCFQtpGAodbne21w


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Great link, Melissa!  

I think my Gucci would like being strolled around! LOL

I agree, it would simplify some traveling matters.

Good luck,
Kara


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

I am in the process of talking my eldest daughter(she's all of 8) that the puppy need exercise to walk not be wheeled around in a stroller. I have a feeling this dog is going to be playing lots with dolls and pretend strollers!!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We bought one on sale at Petsmart for $50. Pam uses it all the time if she is taking one dog into a show. It's an ElCheapo version, but folds up and really works okay.

Then we found a Baby Jogging Stroller for sale on the side of the road for $15. It has something like 16" bicycle wheels on it. Sort of like this: http://www.joggingstroller.com/Baby-Jogger-Q-Series-Single-16.pro The baby seat snapped off and it is a perfect fit for one of the wire crates and then another crate can be tied on top of that one and a little grooming table top on the second crate. Works great for two dogs.

Then another day she came home with a double baby jogging stroller that she found also for sale beside the road, but we haven't fooled around with it yet. She paid 20 bucks for the double one.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I never tried to put Bugsy in a stroller, he does great running on his own after the big dogs. He is ok in a bag/carrier, but prefers to have all 4 paws on the ground.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Tom,
I wanted the baby jogger for the dog! Did you modify it or do your dogs ride in it without being netted in? When I looked at the dog strollers even the ones higher up in price weren't really built for jogging or hiking. They looked really cheap compared to what was avialable for children. I was looking for something my husband could jog with and we could take down trails.

Amanda


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The baby seat snapped out and the smaller size wire crate jambs down in there perfectly. The stroller folds up and the wire crate does too.


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for the link to Justpetstrollers.com. It is a very helpful, well-organized site. And, much to my surprise, their brick and mortar store is local for me (in Milwaukee). I just bought the Petzip Jogger (see photo, from their website). It is a bit smaller than the AT3, and I thought it would better meet my needs. Justpetstrollers actually has very good prices, as well as a price match and free shipping.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Just curious . Is there room for two dogs or do they have to go solo . Cosmo is too big for a sherpa now and we need a way to get him into our favorite restaurant .. Kimberly suggested putting a baby blanket over the stroller so I am thinking of getting one . It woould be ideal if I could have both dogs in there napping but then again maybe that is not such a great idea maybe they will not nap .. Maybe I 'll stick with one room for one ..
Anway just interested if two would fit in a pinch .. 
I am interested if anyone else has tried any other models whicj may be roomier .. I also have a question does anyone know if there is an X xtra large sherpa type bag . I have looked and looked on line and I cannot find anything .. 
Ahnold is fine . Cosmo has outgrown the two larger ones .. He is a little longer than Asta was and he just does not fit in it comfortably anymore .. 
I am hoping I am not the only one who has a big guy at 9 months ..


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Cosmosmom - I checked sherpa's website and the largest bag they make is Large. According to the chart it fits dogs up 22 lbs, 18" long by 11" high. Here's their chart.

http://www.sherpapet.com/customer_service/sizing_help.php

How big is Cosmo?

I acutally just looked at their original delux carrier and it's slightly bigger: 20" long by 11.5" high by 11.75" wide. Here's the link so you could see it.

http://www.sherpapet.com/products/detail.php?proddetail_name=Original Bag Deluxe®&proddetail_post=Y


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Every stroller has a different weight limit. The Petzip stroller I bought is for up to 40 pounds. I think it would hold two Havanese. The justpetstrollers.com website shows all the strollers and their weight limits.

I am planning to take my Havanese everywhere in his stroller -- shopping malls, restaurants, etc. I already have taken him a lot of places in the Sherpa tote bag (restaurants, stores, etc.) and nobody really notices I even have a puppy with me.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Cosmo is 21 inches long and he is just 9 months old . He weighs about 13.5 lbs . I could not believe how big he got in such a short period of time . He will not fit on any sherpa bags I have . I have both styles but he is too long for them . I had no idea he wold grow so long so fast .. Asta was only 19 inches 
Cosmo literally had a growth spurt and that was it .. Ahnold is not as long .. he fits fine ...
So I am thinking stroller as I want to be able to go in certain restaurants where due to health regualtions they will not let us sit on the patio unless the dog is in a sherpa or I guess a stroller would be fine as well .. 
.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*stroller recommendations*

I would like to know if anyone uses a stroller that fits two furbabies. Benji is 13 lbs and Lizzie is 8 for now. :biggrin1:

Thanks in advance for any comments, suggestions!
Best,
Poornima


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Poornima,
Mine is big. It could probably fit 3  The drawbacks are when you are in tight spaces it is hard to maneuver. On the otherhand you can taking it hiking every where. It is a really nice model, there is a break if you want to jog with it, etc. It has been mountain tested as well 

You can see some post, it might look like they are smashed but they are both trying to rush to the front. http://belledora.blogspot.com/2007_10_01_archive.html

A lot of the stroller models really are big enough for a few dogs. However, your dogs have to know it isn't play time in the stroller. Belle and Dora ride in the car in the same crate, etc so they know that isn't play time.

Amanda


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

I have the Jeep Rubicon and it will hold up to 3 dogs fine if they are not to large. I took Missy and all 7 puppies to Christmas and they spent the day in the stroller while at my mom's house. It should hold both of your babies fine. The one problem with it is that the wheel doesn't turn but Mary King has the AT3 one and I think she can fit both her dogs in it. I think mine is a little more heavy duty.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Poornima,

When I bought Milo's stroller it came in two sizes, the larger of which could definitely accommodate more than one dog. I posted this on another thread awhile ago, but here it is again.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I love that picture!!!! What a great stroller! YOu will love it.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

This is an interesting topic and that pic is adorable Geri!!! We're traveling this summer with the four kids and I'm debating about taking the pupS. I think we'll have to stay with family, though. They may not be keen on the dog show. Even though Havs are hypoallergenic, I'm sure allergy-ridden BIL will complain. I hate to leave my babies!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

HayCarambaMama said:


> This is an interesting topic and that pic is adorable Geri!!! We're traveling this summer with the four kids and I'm debating about taking the pupS. I think we'll have to stay with family, though. They may not be keen on the dog show. Even though Havs are hypoallergenic, I'm sure allergy-ridden BIL will complain. I hate to leave my babies!


It's great when you can take the fur babies with you. My DIL's sister just got a little (and I mean little) yorkie and she brings him everywhere. We had him with us Christmas eve and at Thanksgiving dinner. I would love to take Milo everywhere.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Poornima,
Mine is like Amanda's. Its call the AT3. It will hold 2 dogs very comfortably. Here are my guys in their stroller.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amanda, Geri, thanks for the pictures. The furbabies look so cute in them. 

I am bit concerned about putting Benji and Lizzie together in the stroller. Benji doesn't like to share his "sitting / sleeping space" even though they cuddle on the sofa for napping. :decision:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Poornima,
My other recommendation is to have a window in the back so you can see what they are doing and they can see you (the one I have does have this and I really like it). That way they don't dig to find your voice and you can see if Benji isn't sharing nice!

Amanda


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Poonima,
Freddie does not like to share either. He is a major GRUMP. I found if I put him in after the other 2, he is fine. If I put him in first, he feels it's his space and won't share. This goes the same for all bedding, car seat etc.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have the AT3 thanks to Karen & Linda. Attached is a pic of them in Linda's when they came to visit. My guys like it, but I too have to put Lily in last as she does not like others invading her space at all!!! It is a tight squeeze but they all seem to settle in to their spots. Mine does have a back window so they can see me & I can see them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

You might want to check out Ebay..they have several listed ...


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amanda, Linda and Laurie thanks for the tip about handling "the grumpy space hoarders". Benji still thinks Lizzie is HIS toy and toys don't "invade" and make "demands"!ound: 

Diane, I will look up the eBay listings. Thanks! 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Don't they all have the back windows? I know all the ones I had looked at did.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

DH is totally against getting the stroller. He thinks it is too much of a hassle to take them out as Benji is motionsickness prone and too fidgety. He also thinks that if we go out with them, many places do not allow dogs so it is not convenient. He feels they are more comfortable being home, to go pott, pee-pee, play and be free. 

I would very much like to take them around so it's going to be a solo mission.  I hope that $164 don't come back to bite me if these two don't fare well in the stroller.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

They actually all don't have back windows- that was Leslie's complaint about hers!

Poornima- my husband is the same way until we went hiking but he gave in that it was for me at dog shows! We can' usually only do a couple of miles with the girls (especially Dora!) so when we want to take them, we just end the trip early. He was like this is a really good idea- we hiked for about half a day. He threw his camera gear underneath and we took a lunch. We let them offleash to hike and then threw them in when they acted slow or when it was muddy, etc.

Hopefully hubby learns to like it as well!

Amanda


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amanda, I am glad that your DH had a change of heart! 

We used to go for day trips quite often and when we added Benji to our family, we were really excited to take him with us, but Benji gets carsick in a stop and go traffic. He is so miserable that DH doesn't like to see him suffering. I too feel bad for Benji but I hope that if we continue to take him out, Benji might be cured of his motionsickness. 

Well, I will have to choose by battles. Will see if this is worth fighting for now :biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Laurie and Linda, I really like the AT3 stroller you guys have. Where did you get it? I found some places online, but the prices vary (most are about $150-200 with shipping around $20-25). I might try to find it locally first. 

It would be very convenient to have in certain situations, like taking the boys to the fairgrounds during a local show for their CERFs, etc.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

http://www.justpetstrollers.com/inde...FQtpGAodbne21w

Jane, if you go to this website you can plug into the search button for AT3. Thanks to Karen, she found a slightly used one (2x) on Craig's list for me, then she haggled the price down to $100, Picked it up for me, and then delivered it to me - isn't she a dol!! The stroller is in perfect shape!! I have taking my guys for walks in it, it is a tight fit with all three, but my intent is to use it when taking them to pet Expos, and places like that. I cannot walk all three due to the pressure that they put on my shoulders (fibro) so I take them for walks around the neighborhood in it too. You might be able to find one on Ebay or Craigs list for a little cheaper. 
Laurie


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I was able to get mine on craigslist as well (I love that site!). A lady bought it for her golden pup so it was barely used, in great condition as well. Then she had the manual, tire pump and she had the day off so she drove it up to my car at work  All for $75, I couldn't pass it up!

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda~ Thanks for chiming in about mine not having a back window. That is definitely a downside for me.

Poornima~ One of the reasons we got the stroller is because we found we can take Tori into places we otherwise couldn't. If she's in the stroller most folks don't think twice that it's not a human baby in it :baby: As a result, we can take her into grocery stores, outdoor restaurants, etc. All those places that only allow service dogs 

Another thing we have going for us, is that the screening and the inside of ours is black and so is Tori. So, even when you're looking for her she's nearly impossible to see in it :biggrin1: As long as she's quiet, which she usually is, no one would ever guess we have a dog in our stroller!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

How are the dog strollers, other then the container area, different than regular strollers? When my children were babies, I bought many different types of strollers (my hubby thought I was nuts, I was on a quest for that perfect one! ) So before I pass anymore down to my niece, since my daughter won't sit in one, can I use them for Teddy if needed one day?
Thanks!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Diana~ Amanda and I went to a street fair a few months ago and saw some people w/their dog in a baby's umbrella stroller! They hadn't done any modifications to it and he was content to just lie there and watch what was going on ound:

Granted, he wasn't a puppy but, he didn't appear to be "geriatric" either. They had just put a few blankets under him and he was all set.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks! That's good to know. Maybe I can just make a setup and hook him to a ring on the stroller with his harness. When My husband saw they made strollers just for dogs he told me "Do *NOT* even think of buying a bunch of those now!!" So maybe if I show him we could use the kids strollers again for Teddy I will be redeemed!:biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*furbabies in stroller*



Jane said:


> Laurie and Linda, I really like the AT3 stroller you guys have. Where did you get it? What is the full name of it so I can search around for it online?
> 
> It would be very convenient to have in certain situations, like taking the boys to the fairgrounds during a local show for their CERFs, etc.


Jane, that's what really started me to think about getting the stroller. I want to bring Lizzie and Benji to the show and it would be lovely to meet everyone. Mini-get together sounds fun!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think that the only downfall to mine is that it does not have a loop to hook a leash to. So the dogs are expected to stay inside with it zipped up. I plan on taking Lexi & maybe Logan too , to a pet expo and I prefer to not have them on the ground as a lot of people bring very big dogs that people dont watch very well. I will have to create something that I can hook a leash to so I can keep the stroller unzipped.
Diane, I think that a regular baby stroller would work just as well. What a great idea for those of you who have little ones with stollers.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Jane said:


> Laurie and Linda, I really like the AT3 stroller you guys have. Where did you get it? I found some places online, but the prices vary (most are about $150-200 with shipping around $20-25). I might try to find it locally first.
> 
> It would be very convenient to have in certain situations, like taking the boys to the fairgrounds during a local show for their CERFs, etc.


Hi Jane,
I got mine here and it was free shipping.

http://www.metropawlispetboutique.com/

Linda


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I've always wondered how you guys manage to take your Havs everywhere. thought I just lived in a backwards area where dogs aren't allowed. Now I know you "sneak" them in in strollers, lol I saw an altercation once when I was in FL between a lady from France who took her dog in a restaurant and management. If you ever go to France, they take their dogs everywhere! I guess I'll have to buy a stroller now 

Love the pics!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Linda! Thanks a million! That is a really good price, since there is no shipping charge! Now I have to figure out how to get it past DH....hmmm.....it is kinda big...

Jan, if we cover the strollers with human baby blankets, it should be even easier to "hide" them! Unless they bark!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Laurief said:


> I think that the only downfall to mine is that it does not have a loop to hook a leash to. So the dogs are expected to stay inside with it zipped up. I plan on taking Lexi & maybe Logan too , to a pet expo and I prefer to not have them on the ground as a lot of people bring very big dogs that people dont watch very well. I will have to create something that I can hook a leash to so I can keep the stroller unzipped.
> Diane, I think that a regular baby stroller would work just as well. What a great idea for those of you who have little ones with stollers.


Laurie--

Where do you find out about the pet expos?


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

My dogs don't bark but they do not like to be hidden behind the mesh . They want to see everything and I mean everything . It is funny sometimes Cosmo does not want to ride so he walks beside it and Ahnold sits there just like he is a little Prince ..


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Maureen, I get emails about them, the next one is in Feb. in Edison! As soon as I get the next reminder email, I will send it to you. 
laurie


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Maureen, I get emails about them, the next one is in Feb. in Edison! As soon as I get the next reminder email, I will send it to you.
> laurie


Thanks, Laurie...


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, is the Pet Expo any good? We have one here that started out ngreat, and now you can buy thise "made for TV" things there. It's really horrible.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

They are "ok" they have a lot of stuff that we just walk by, but they have some vendors that have some neat toys, and information. I just go for the vendors and the interaction for my pups. It is something that Gabe & I do together, he gets a kick out of seeing people ooh and ahh over Lexi. I always get a coupon for reduced admission in the newspaper or online. If I get any for this year, I will send them to you and Maureen.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Just wanted to share a stroller story with you all. On Sat. we needed to run several errands, one of which we needed/wanted to have Tori with us. So, we packed up the stroller so she would be able to go in and out of all the places we were going.

Our 1st stop was WalMart (don't you love it? ) I had no idea taking a dog into WalMart was such a big :nono: (found that out when I shared this story w/Karen) She was shocked I got away w/it and said I was so brave to even try it. Well, I guess ignorance *is* bliss! :laugh:

Anyhow, a customer in the store commented on my stroller, saying how convenient it looked. I figured she realized it was a dog stroller but, nope! She had no idea I had Tori in it! Even when I told her there was a dog in there and she bent over to look inside, she could hardly believe it! Seems there is a huge advantage to having a very quiet black dog behind black mesh. Guess this proved I can take her anywhere!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Very Cute - I am sure that Tori was totally hidden - although some people might have thought you had Michael Jackson's kids in there. 

My guys did NOT fare well at all at the expo with the stroller, they kept trying to jump out, and Logan barked at every dog. I think he felt that he was unable to get "away" while in the stroller. We took him and Lexi out on leashes and they did much better. I guess I have to save the stroller for walks at home.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

That's the only reason I have held off on a stroller. Mine love to walk and I don't think they would do well in a stroller. There is a rent-a-dog center advertised on the radio, so maybe there is a rent-a-stroller center somewhere.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

That is the stroller I have and I really like it . I can put the two dogs on it without a problem .. 
It is a little bulky when folded and takes up a bit of space in the trunk of the Suv but it is worth it as I feel it is very stable and very safe . The dogs love it .. 
I do not stroll them around a lot in it as they both like to walk but I do use it when I take them to the vet for a visit as I am not too keen on them walking on the floor ..
They are known as the stroller dogs ..
I got it from this web site and I felt they did a great job .. It did not take long at all ..


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh Yes Target is a definite doggie No No . Forget about it !!
They are so rude !!! I thought they were going to call the Cops !!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

The key for my girls to do well in the stroller is to exhaust them first. Like let them run around the park and then throw them in the stroller. I have to say a lot of the national parks you can't take dogs off the roads so we are going to yosemite next month and I am thinking it will be a life saver!

Amanda


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i am so jealous of everyone who has a stroller! my husband would have me committed if i came home with one. i would love one down here in florida but i also love walking my dog so i am not sure what the purpose would be of having one other than when you go to art walks, etc. anywhere where there are a lot of people etc. or if i want to go for a long walk and i know my dog can't keep up. regardless, i think they are great!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well I think two fold- when dogs aren't really welcomed (some national parks), or like you said art shows- too busy for lil pups feet on the ground. I also find it easier to have them at events like a crate on wheels. But hubby likes it so we can hike longer when the girls are exhausted they go in and we keep going.

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I agree w/Amanda. We got our stroller mainly so we can take Tori places she wouldn't be too welcomed at (we "camp" in our RV and many times we don't want to leave her locked in it when we go out so, we take her along and just put her in the stroller if need be) We also use it for places where she may not be terribly safe on the ground. Not only do I worry about her getting stepped on in a crowd but, I worry about what she may find to eat down there, too.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree sometimes it is safer to put them in the stroller especially if there are a lot of areas where there is a lot of animal contamination .. Just what they love doggie & animal smells and urine ..& in the desert bunny poop .. 
As I said I am much more careful with this two than I was with Asta ..


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I keeping thinking I should get a stroller. I think it would make life easier at an agility trial, that way I could bring both boys and leave Monte in the stoller with someone while I run Riley.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I have to jump in to this topic. My husband bought me a pink stroller for the dogs last year at the West Palm Beach dog show. It was kind of a joke, but I stored in the back of my car. I have four dogs at this time, one is a rescue I'm fostering, the others are Marya (show in avitar) Tucky the poodle and Blossom, the cutie havanese. I cannot tell you how handy this stroller has been, especially when taking them to the vet's office or dog shows. I have the "Happy Trails Plus pink stroller". It collapses easily and sets up just as easily. I have put two small dogs inside without a problem and I think I could fit 3 if they were tiny like my Blossom. It leaves your hands free to fill out paperwork at the vet's office and keeps the other dogs in the waiting room away. I really love this stroller.
Paula


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

cosmosmom, i agree about target, i thought we were about to be cuffed! they were soooo serious. judith


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I never have any trouble with Bugsy at Target and I usually bring him in without anything and just put him in a cart where the baby goes. I was once asked by a security guard if he was therapy dog, so I nodded and walked on.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Well, I had to find a place to put this picture. We borrowed Linda's stroller for our trip to Cape Cod. I have been trying to take Brady on a few stroller rides through the neighborhood to get him used to it before the trip. Here is a picture of our practice session.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Brady looks so cute in the red stroller.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I have the same red stroller as Linda (lfung). It's roomy enough for both of my boys - and they are big boys (15 and 18 pounds)!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Karen - Brady looks very happy and comfy in that stroller.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I swore I would never get one, but then last year thought it might be good to take to National as the dogs were not going to be allowed to touch the floor of the hotel unless they were in the ring. I didn't end up taking it, but man, do I love the stroller. I use it when I am taking a dog to the dog shows that isn't entered, I use it to take puppies to the vet and it is great when you go out with your dog to places that don't typically allow dogs, because when they are in the stroller, they don't mind.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Also, be sure it has a cup holder and a big basket underneath. My daughter's has a bigger basket then mine and it also bends down so you can have easier access.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I love my stroller and this one can attach to a bike.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*will your dogs stay in there?*

Riki won't even stay ten seconds in the cart at the Pet food store. He scared me when he jumped right out. He could have gotten hurt.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I will let you know if Brady stays in it. I had to zip him up in it to get him to cooperate on our neighborhood test run. We will see how it works this week.

I love the one that doubles as a bike trailer. If this works out, I may have to buy that one for us. I tried to talk DH into letting me get a bike basket for him and Brady, but he put his foot down on that.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay my next step has to be the bike one! That would be great with this many and taking them to the park (already have a Christmas list!)


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

*Where's Waldo...er, Tori?*

Thought I'd let you all see, or rather hunt, for Tori in her stroller. Now you know how we manage to get her into the "dog-unfriendly" places like Wal-Mart and Vegas casinos! ound:
Can you see her? She really is in there!









How about now? ound:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Leslie, great camouflage with the "black in black!" I love it!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Leslie that is just too funny, lucky girl gets to go everywhere with her mom.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow Leslie, no wonder you can get into anywhere you want. I can't see her at all!

In preparation of going on vacation with the dogs in a few weeks, I purchased a stroller today. My neighbors are just shaking their heads - they've always thought I was a little nutty, this just confirmed it!

Cody & Tess didn't seem to mind it too much. I spent the whole time just giggling!!!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

awwww.... Cody and Tess look so cute in their new stroller! 
(And, I really love their new haircuts... your groomer did a fabulous job!)


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Jill, is that the AT3? I ordered that one in red for my two and it was shipped today. Let me know how you like it.
Carole


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OK Leslie. You can put Tori in now..........ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

mellowbo said:


> Jill, is that the AT3? I ordered that one in red for my two and it was shipped today. Let me know how you like it.
> Carole


Hi Carole,
That is the AT3. My first impression was very good. It's pretty easy to put up and down. I struggled a little with the zipper in the front - not enough hands. It was really easy to manipulate & very smooth on the short walk we took. It is a bit heavy but I like the sturdiness.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Jill, I also like it because it holds 60 lbs and there is room for two. Can't wait for mine to get here!! How much do your two weigh? Vinny is 20 and Lulu is 7 (on a good day, lol).
Carole


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

mellowbo said:


> Jill, I also like it because it holds 60 lbs and there is room for two. Can't wait for mine to get here!! How much do your two weigh? Vinny is 20 and Lulu is 7 (on a good day, lol).
> Carole


Tess is 9.5 and Cody is 17.6 (and now on a diet). I think there will be enough room for both of them to lie down. I got lucky - the specialty store near me had just the one stroller and it was the AT3, which is exactly what I was looking for, for the same reasons as you.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ok, Carole, here's a pic of her in the bright sunlight.








_Now_ can you see her??? :biggrin1:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I'll be darn. There is a Hav in there!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

:hug: Awww, would ya look at that sweet face!!! :wave:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Leslie that is great!!

Jill, Tess and Cody look so cute I can't stand it! I most definitely would not be able to talk the dh into a stroller for Posh...but maybe I could "modify" one of the human ones I already have? Or not...

I guess I need to havs so I can make the excuse that I just can't handle carrying two bags around. Oh he is so fixed on "just having one dog." Dang it!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jill~ Tess and Cody look like they're ready to go! Trust me, you're gonna love the stroller. It is one of the best doggy purchases I've made.


----------



## codyg (Jun 14, 2008)

I've been looking online and locally for a stroller for the past couple of days. To get anything of any quality I need to have it shipped from the US. All our pet stores, including the big box variety, seem to only sell flimsy strollers.

I really like the AT3, but I think we need something a tad less heavy. So, I've almost decided on the model below. It's the PetGear Special Edition, just like the Sportster, but with a couple of extras. I'll order it from justpetstrollers.com. They charge $50 to ship to west coast Canada, and once I add the rain and wind cover, some taxes and perhaps customs fees, the cost is going to be close to $250. I want to get this purchase right.

Does anyone else have this model? Do you like it? Can anyone see anything wrong with it?










And here is one of the latest Stella Pics:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I think Carole (mellowbo) just got that one, not 100% positive it's that exact model, though...

Oops! I just looked back and see she got the AT3.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

How did I miss the pictures of Tori hidden in the stroller - wow what a great camouflage. No wonder no one caught you in the casinos.

My Pet Gear AT3 just came today and I love it. Bright red to match my portable pop up crate and Romeo's new Madan brush. The front wheel can be stationary for more "control" or set to allow movement for maneuverability. And being able to hold 60 pounds, it's big enough to hold not only my two show dogs, but also my rescue Maltese. And I love how sturdy it is. I'd had a flimsy one I'd ordered via eBay for only $15 and since MeMe is so light, it worked just fine. 

I didn't trust it to contain Buddy however, so the one time I brought him to a show, I packed him into the Sherpa, zipped it and then zipped the stroller shut. Little brat made so much noise ringside that the girls had to take him outside. And I mean all the way outside the building and you could still hear him. We'll take practice rides around the neighborhood and if he behaves then I'll give him one more chance at the local show this weekend.

Oh it's so exciting to finally realize that I'm really into showing dogs and my equipment becomes an investment and not something super frivolous that I have to scrimp and save when I buy.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Decision time.....*

I am back again....wanting to buy a stroller. I need your help with my :decision: to make an appropriate choice considering my needs:

1) To take the furkids to the vet, for shows, parks etc. We do not do any hiking or rough terrain walks.

2) Benji is 12 lbs and Lizzie is 15 lbs.

3) Not too heavy or cumbursome. Easy to maneuver.

It seems that Jeep AT-3 is very popular and considering all the positive feedback here, it is on my list as well.

http://justpetstrollers.com/pet-gear-special-edition-pet-stroller.html

This seems to fit the bill. The reviews are great too.

There are these two models as well.

http://justpetstrollers.com/petzip-sports-xl-pet-stroller.html

http://justpetstrollers.com/Pet-Gear-Sportster-Pet-Stroller.html

What do you think?

Adding one more link for another model...this has safety belts which the other model doesn't mention in its description...however this model is on back order

http://justpetstrollers.com/petzip_first_class_jogging_pet_stroller.html


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am pretty sure that I have the AT-3 it is nice. I dont use it much, although I probably should. the only thing I dont like is they do not have a hook or latch to latch the leash to the stroller. It is a little bulky, but once it is opened up, it is great. MY three are really jammed in there. I would think your two would fit in just fine.


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

I find that the strollers that have one wheel in front and two in back (jogging stroller style) are much easier to maneuver than traditional style strollers (two wheels in front and two in back). My doggie stroller (Petzip First Class) is much easier to maneuver than the strollers I had for my kids!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

For folding & transporting in your car, the only benefit of the four-wheeled strollers is that they tend to fit in more compact areas. The three-wheeled strollers take up a bit more space when folded.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kimberly, so if one doesn't have an issue with storage space, would you consider AT-3 a better choice for me? The members who have AT-3 here are very happy with it.

Diane, is this the one that you have? 
http://www.discountpetsuppliesstore.com/servlet/the-1091/PETZIP,-FIRST-,CLASS,-PET,/Detail

Laurie, does AT-3 have safety belts? I can't see any mention of it in its description.

Thanks!


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

I have the AT3. It does not have safety belts but I don't think I would really want them with more than 1 dog plus, you can access the dogs by the back (at floor hight for them) or the front (chest height). I don't have any trouble with moving around or jumping out. 

I really like it and it is very convenient for attending cross country races (throw them in there for uninterrupted sleeps) or walks on the dike with little dogs (to get out of out of control situations). 

Meeka


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks, Meeka. I do hope that mine don't try to jump out. Lizzie is not likely to, Benji is very "Active"and super agile. :biggrin1: I guess training for stroller is in order.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Decision made*

It's going to be the AT-3. :whoo:

The customer service at Just Pet strollers was excellent and their inputs helped me select AT-3, and of course the great reviews from the forum pals sealed the deal. Thank you!

http://www.justpetstrollers.com/AT3_all_terrain_pet_stroller.html

I will post the pictures when the stroller is here.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Poornima.....You will love the AT3 stroller. I use it for my two and sometimes even three (when I puppysit my Grandpuppy a Shih Tzu) and it has ample storage space.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Janet, thanks! I was wondering about the lack of safety belts. Do you use anything to keep them secure or yours are too well trained to try something like that? :biggrin1: I am just worried about Benji jumping out!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Poornima, the lack of a place to hook the collar to is the ONLY drawback, and I managed to figure out how to put a leash on them and hook them up somewhere. If the lid is zipped closed, it is no big deal, but if not, you do need to keep them hooked up somewhere. I think you will love it!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Laurie, I am wondering if the safety belt that is provided with the Look Out Car seat would work. I tried to see as many pictures as possible but I still haven't figured out how and where I could put that type of safety belt on the stroller. 

I wish I was going to your playdate so that I could check out your stroller.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Poornima, I just leave a leash on them and tie it on the handrail - I figure that way they cant go that far. Good luck with your choices.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Poornima, the lack of a place to hook the collar to is the ONLY drawback, and I managed to figure out how to put a leash on them and hook them up somewhere. If the lid is zipped closed, it is no big deal, but if not, you do need to keep them hooked up somewhere. I think you will love it!!


I use the same technique as Laurie. There is a little space on each side of the stroller hood that I can easily pass a leash through, since I have 2 havs I pass a leash through each side and it doesn't interfere with the opening and closing of the zipper for the front shield.


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Poornima,

I have the original Pet Gear Stroller but I think it is pretty much the same but 4 wheels and slightly smaller. I sometimes use a seatbelt restraint (the kind that looks like a short leash) and I simply loop it through the side rail of the stroller and attach it to his harness. I have one jumper and it works great. 

Does anyone with the AT3 think you could fit 4 havs in it? They certainly make it on the weight limit. I'm thinking about upgrading . . . I looked at the Expedition stroller but I think I would feel like I was pushing a bus.

Arlene


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Bumping this up! I know what is more crazy than a dog stoller... how about 2. I am really thinking about getting one of the smaller 4 wheel model ones that can rotate easy in cramped spaces- both travel and therapy dog visits. 

Any one have any new feedback on their strollers?


----------

